# Epson 8700ub odor?



## kiwiaudio (Mar 18, 2011)

I just installed a new replacement PJ last week and I'm wondering about something. Unit was replaced by Epson for an unrelated issue.
This one has only 12 hrs on it now and it always smells very hot. The fan noise level, airflow out of the vent and the case temp seem to be what i remember, and i do recall my first 8700ub smelling like this for a short time - its actually a pretty obnoxious smell, like some internal plastic part may be burning. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess that after 12 hours whatever smell there is would probably go away. If it continues I would contact Epson again.


----------



## Moostache (Feb 19, 2012)

kiwiaudio said:


> I just installed a new replacement PJ last week and I'm wondering about something. Unit was replaced by Epson for an unrelated issue.
> This one has only 12 hrs on it now and it always smells very hot. The fan noise level, airflow out of the vent and the case temp seem to be what i remember, and i do recall my first 8700ub smelling like this for a short time - its actually a pretty obnoxious smell, like some internal plastic part may be burning. Anyone else noticed this?


Sorry I missed this one earlier...I bought a refurb'd 8100 and I had the exact same smell as what you are describing...smelled like a melting crayon to me.

I have run my projector for almost 50 hours now and the smell is not as pronounced as it was when it first started, in fact its almost completely dissipated for me, but given all the chatter in forums about the Epson bulb-life issues, I remain concerned that this is going to ultimately contribute to the early death of my bulb as well...:doh:


----------



## kiwiaudio (Mar 18, 2011)

Well 12 hrs didn't change anything mechman, but i now have almost 50 hrs too Moostache, and the smell has definitely dissipated a great deal. Epson told me that 100 hrs was not uncommon !! I told them that a heads up in the manual would do a lot to disperse complaints and/or questions... I gotta believe everyone would question that rank odor ?
For any of us that run the lamp on full power, (does anyone not?) Logic dictates that the bulb is both getting extremely hot, and it is mounted too close to a plastic surface, without enough cooling air passage. If this is the case, logic would also dictate shortened bulb life.
I have not followed the chatter about Epson bulb life issues, but i'll look it up now. I received an extra one during the deal for my initial purchase, as most probably did - so between that, and the long "claimed" life, I, perhaps mistakenly, haven't been concerned. My PJ only gets about 6-10hrs use a week - not sure if this may exacerbate some of these issues.
Although Epson has maybe the best Customer service on the planet, i've been thinking the product itself is wanting in the quality control department.
I did speak to a large hometown Epson Dealer just last week on an unrelated product purchase, and we talked about the Epson PJ's for a while. He knew from the grapevine that Epsons Customer service was exemplary, but he knew of only one unit they had ever had a problem with. That amazed me, as i know they sell a lot of them. He was, in turn, amazed that i was on my third one inside a year !


----------

